# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: misc stuff for sale

## Carlybee

trying to raise funds for medical costs

Free shipping in US
Paypal preferred


16" Southwest layered cross handmade -$15 (I made it myself...the orange color is actually copper metallic)



Collectible Ardalt vase-$15

Collectible Enid Collins wooden purse - SOLD

Handmade 9" Dreamcatcher $15 -I made this too

contact me to see additional pics or for more details

Attachment 5816
IMG_3266.JPG
IMG_3575.JPG
Attachment 5819
IMG_3518.JPG

----------


## Working Poor

Is that an "Enid Collins" purse? If so it could be worth much more than what you are asking for it. I want you to do a little research on it before giving it up for that price.

----------


## Carlybee

> Is that an "Enid Collins" purse? If so it could be worth much more than what you are asking for it. I want you to do a little research on it before giving it up for that price.


It may be WP..will look more closely when I get home

----------


## angelatc

It's definitely Enid Collins.

----------


## Carlybee

Here's a pic of the inside. this was my mom's. Maybe I'll try it on ebay. Thanks for the heads up.
I'll research a little more. 

Attachment 5822

----------


## Carlybee

bottom of the vase

IMG_3576.JPG

----------


## Carlybee

Wade Conservatory teapot - $15


IMG_1497.JPG

----------


## oyarde

If you throw anything up on ebay be sure and let everyone know .

----------


## Carlybee

> If you throw anything up on ebay be sure and let everyone know .


I put the cross and the box purse on there, but no bites so far. I just put the purse on there for $25 based on what ones in similar condition are selling for but will sell cheaper to anyone here who wants it.

----------


## Working Poor

> It's definitely Enid Collins.


While  looking at the picture of the inside I noticed that unfortunately it doesn't appear to be signed.

----------


## Schifference

It is disheartening.

People today purchase on impulse and usually poorly made junk.

It is difficult to determine what would even be a good market or product to introduce to market. 

It is all about the latest fad.

I always ask people when I shop who makes the most from the sale of a product. Most often people think it is the producer. Some will say the retailer. Both producer and retailer have big investments and expenses. The entity that reaps the most from the sale of a product is the state. They do nothing and tack on 7%. 

Sometimes a product like your dream catcher would sell in a resort environment where tourists frequent. If you have anyplace like that near you maybe you could put a couple in their establishment on consignment.

----------


## Carlybee

> It is disheartening.
> 
> People today purchase on impulse and usually poorly made junk.
> 
> It is difficult to determine what would even be a good market or product to introduce to market. 
> 
> It is all about the latest fad.
> 
> I always ask people when I shop who makes the most from the sale of a product. Most often people think it is the producer. Some will say the retailer. Both producer and retailer have big investments and expenses. The entity that reaps the most from the sale of a product is the state. They do nothing and tack on 7%. 
> ...


i've actually abandoned the dreamcatcher biz. I can't sell them for enough to make it worth the time and materials. Trying to get my bookkeeping biz going plus working full time doesnt leave much time anyway.

----------


## Carlybee

> While  looking at the picture of the inside I noticed that unfortunately it doesn't appear to be signed.


I didnt think so

----------


## Working Poor

> I didnt think so


You should still be able to sell it it is very cute IMO

----------


## Schifference

Stop pulling the cart. Have lots of children and get on the dole. Have housing, food, cell phone, heat, medical...... all paid.

----------


## angelatc

> i've actually abandoned the dreamcatcher biz. I can't sell them for enough to make it worth the time and materials. Trying to get my bookkeeping biz going plus working full time doesnt leave much time anyway.


Bookkeeping?  Look for new business licenses being filed, send them a letter.  You'll have clueless clients in no time.

----------


## Schifference

> Bookkeeping?  Look for new business licenses being filed, send them a letter.  You'll have clueless clients in no time.


+ Rep for such an awesome suggestion!

----------


## Carlybee

> Bookkeeping?  Look for new business licenses being filed, send them a letter.  You'll have clueless clients in no time.


great idea...ironically I had someone call and ask if I needed bookkeeping help when I filed my dba for the dreamcatcher biz..lol

----------


## Carlybee

> Stop pulling the cart. Have lots of children and get on the dole. Have housing, food, cell phone, heat, medical...... all paid.


that ship has sailed lol...I'm a boomer with a kid who had a catastrophic accident. I'll be working til I die...otherwise I would be retired in Panama right now.

----------


## euphemia

Carly, I hope you the expressions of caring here are encouraging you a little bit.

----------


## Carlybee

> Carly, I hope you the expressions of caring here are encouraging you a little bit.


Oh they are Euphemia. This place is like home. Otherwise I wouldn't feel comfortable putting this out there. People here were great when I had to do a fundraiser last year.

----------


## juleswin

> Oh they are Euphemia. This place is like home. Otherwise I wouldn't feel comfortable putting this out there. People here were great when I had to do a fundraiser last year.


Why not just link to your paypal account or some other account so member can donate to your cause. No offense but I wouldn't know the first thing to do with any of those items if you dashed it to me. 

I have a few change lying around and I wouldn't mind just plain donating without the buying part.

----------


## Carlybee

> Why not just link to your paypal account or some other account so member can donate to your cause. No offense but I wouldn't know the first thing to do with any of those items if you dashed it to me. 
> 
> I have a few change lying around and I wouldn't mind just plain donating without the buying part.


Thank you and I really appreciate it but it was so hard for me to ask for help last year and I just can't do that again so I'll just keep doing my little side things. I know these things I'm selling are not really guy things...I'm trying to utilize this forum.

----------


## angelatc

> great idea...ironically I had someone call and ask if I needed bookkeeping help when I filed my dba for the dreamcatcher biz..lol


I'm too much of an introvert to call.   But most people want to run their business, and the bookkeeping aspect of it doesn't even enter their minds.

----------


## Carlybee

> You should still be able to sell it it is very cute IMO



Thank you and purse is sold!

----------


## Carlybee

> I'm too much of an introvert to call.   But most people want to run their business, and the bookkeeping aspect of it doesn't even enter their minds.


I have a website and I've done some targeted FB ads. I have 2 people here in Houston who want me to help them get their receipts together for taxes...it's a start. I'm not much into hard selling. I work full time also, but would live to segue this into something more.

----------


## Working Poor

> Thank you and purse is sold!


Awesome!

----------

